# Briefmarken gegen Spam?



## technofreak (21 Februar 2004)

http://www.heise.de/newsticker/meldung/44859


			
				Heise schrieb:
			
		

> Ganz abgesehen davon dürfte es wohl einige Akzeptanzproblem geben:
> Welcher User will schon eine Art Strafgebühr für E-Mails bezahlen, damit er diejenigen, die an Spam verdienen, los wird.



Und was ist mit den Kosten , die durch die Spammails  verursacht wird? 

tf


----------



## ChristianEsser (6 März 2004)

Jetzt hat Bill Gates einen neuen Vorschlag für das eMail Porto gefunden:
http://www.heise.de/newsticker/meldung/45292

Gruß

Christian


----------



## DocSnyder (6 März 2004)

Leider denkt Billy the Kid das Thema nicht zu Ende. IMHO wird eine "E-Mail-Briefmarke", egal ob in Form von Geld oder Rechenleistung, schneller missbraucht als sie Verbreitung findet.

/.
DocSnyder.


----------

